# sardines or mackerel?



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am finally going to be able to make a bulk order next week. Id like to try some fish this time. The distributor offers sardines and mackerel.Is one better than the other.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally I don't think there is any difference at all. Sardines are just smaller. They are both oily fish and have similar nutrient levels.

Personally I like mackerel as they are a better size for my dogs


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I believe theyre both high in omega-3s and very good for the dogs. :smile: Like eternalstudent said, sardines are smaller so depending on the size of your dogs or if you dont want to be bothered by cutting up bigger fish, you can choose based on that.


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

depends on the type of mackerel, king or chub.
because king mackerel are quite big fish, 
they tend to have a substantial amount of mercury in them 
(due to eating a fish that ate another fish that ate a bottom dweller)
I know king mackerel is on the don't-eat list for humans for that reason, 
but chub is an okay choice because the fish is smaller.

but from what I've seen, sardines are more expensive per weight.
so I'd totally go with the mackerel, as long as it's a smaller fish.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would get both if you can. 

they are each high in omega 3 and they are oily fish....so variety being the spice of life and all...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I love the sardines because I can feed the whole thing to each of the dogs, the shelties each get one and the collies get two or three, I love not having to chop up fish, just toss it outside~! Plus they seem to love their sardines.


----------

